# Mauer on DL



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Sideburns has been placed on the 15 day disabled list for leg weakness. Not good considering the Twinksters have won only 4 games this year and are currently in last place in their division......you know, just like the Vikes.


----------

